# Info On Pocket Watch



## mikeh1170 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, I got this watch at a local auction but dont know anything about it.I would appreciate any and all info anyone may have on this watch.Thanks

on face: DOMINIQUE

INCABLOC

17jewels

France

inside back cover: ANGUENOT FRERES

FRANCE

10.MICRONS G.F.

P.S.- Can send pics if anyone can help, just cant seem to attach any here


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello and welcome.

The Watch Discussion forum has an excellent tutorial on posting images. A clear picture of the movement is essential to identifying the manufacturer - the name on the dial could well be the retailer.


----------



## mikeh1170 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, I will check it out n try to get some pics posted


----------



## mikeh1170 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is an update and some pictures, thanks for the help Julian.

movement reads: ANGUENOT FRERES

SEVENTEEN 17JEWELS

FRANCE

UNADJUSTED


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Incabloc is a shock protection system. It was only invented in 1934 so it is certain your watch is newer than that

the 10 Microns is the thickness of the gold plate - and it isn't that thick. decent wristwatches will be 20microns, and the thickest i have seen is 40microns

Other than that I can't help


----------

